# Cutting To Reduce Pubertal Gyno?



## adamh165 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi i wanted to know will losing fat/cutting help reduce the fat in my chest.

here is my photos of my chest to help you distinguish between chest fat and gyno.


----------



## big.dude (May 14, 2011)

yeah man it will slightly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no .


----------



## big.dude (May 14, 2011)

wtf ye it will :S


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

if it is fat behind the nipple/chest area dropping bodyfat will help, but if its actually gyno surely it will do no good at all? maybe even look more noticeable?? some more experienced guys will help you out with this.


----------



## big.dude (May 14, 2011)

yeah that's what i mean :S


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah so if it IS gyno it wont help like uhan said....but i cant tell if it is gyno, im no expert in this sort of thing


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

uhan said:


> no .


I agree.

There is hardly much of you to begin with.. are there lumps there or just fatty tissue?


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah it will mate, I can guarantee it too! Clean your diet up gradualy to prevent your body going into shut down mode. Heres a online calculator to help you work out your nutrition: http://www.maximuscle.com/static/caloriecalculatorwin.html

If you cannot, don't worry. Goto the docs, tell them you are having alot of pain from your nipples, and some time ssome fluid leaks out from the centre and the NHS will cover the cost of the operation.

Try and cut down, keep this post open with fresh pictures mate and i'll keep checking back how your going on.


----------



## adamh165 (Jun 28, 2011)

i dont feel lumps as it is but i do feel a pea sized ball behind my nipple, and when i say that it is the size of a pea.


----------



## adamh165 (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks mate a lot more helpful, i do need to cut as i store a lot of fat in my glutes, thighs and by the looks of it chest as my dad does.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

If you lose body fat youd be in a better position to asses if it is actuall gyno

And hey it couldnt hurt losing a few % in bodyfat youd end up looking better


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I would focus on gaining lean body mass slowly. As a result you will reduce bodyfat and look like you train.

If you cut your bodyfat you are going to be living off 2 chicken breasts a day and doing 2 cardio sessions to try and lose the last bit. Better to get some muscle down slowly imo.

I would not over think it too much mate alot of people have the same thing.


----------



## adamh165 (Jun 28, 2011)

energize17 said:


> If you lose body fat youd be in a better position to asses if it is actuall gyno
> 
> And hey it couldnt hurt losing a few % in bodyfat youd end up looking better


i know i need to i am around 15% i need to get to 10 or 11%. i can do the cardio easily as i love cardio, but as a 16 year old i have next to no idea of what to eat to cut


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

cant you just go doctors and then see what they say if it is gyno or not rather than all the speculation of guys guessing where none of us hardly are real proper medical experts even though many claim to be


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Also weight training as you dont look like you weight train no offence so if you start this will actually visibly change your ohysice in a few months cause your just starting out so you would be actually gaining muscle and losig fat simotaniously


----------



## adamh165 (Jun 28, 2011)

shane22 said:


> cant you just go doctors and then see what they say if it is gyno or not rather than all the speculation of guys guessing where none of us hardly are real proper medical experts even though many claim to be


i have done they said its down to hormonal imbalance cause im 16 and glandular tissue is present but will go away as i get older, so i wanted a second opinion on what action i could take than to " sit on my fcking ass and hope it shrinks to flat" , if you've never had it then you dont know what it feels like .


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Had it for 7 years since I was 13, no, you will always look like a gimp with a tight top on. Just get it done free on the NHS. Got my op on the 8th next month. Its your best bet. Mine is less severe than yours so you will have no problem getting the op provided you tell them its causing you mental problems.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Agreed especially at 16 it fvcks with your mind completly just wanting it to be normal and be flat

I went through this at that age and docs said same thing to me that they did to do i srltarted going to the gym and the shape size of my chest changed completly and it was much much less noticable

Now im not even bothered it as ive grown Older and im super hench loool


----------



## adamh165 (Jun 28, 2011)

PumpingIron said:


> Had it for 7 years since I was 13, no, you will always look like a gimp with a tight top on. Just get it done free on the NHS. Got my op on the 8th next month. Its your best bet. Mine is less severe than yours so you will have no problem getting the op provided you tell them its causing you mental problems.


how will go about bs'ing them and how will i get it free , the first doctor i can trust, he saved my dad from being crippled in a wheelchair as he spotted my dads trapped nerve and saved him, i trust him in what he says but what he says is too frequent for doctors and i want something done .

thanks pumpingiron at least you know what im going through


----------



## graham877 (Nov 23, 2008)

I get that when im cold LOL, when im warm it feels like the pea goes away. Heres my cutting diet im currently running now might be some use to you:

Meal 1 08:00am - 6 Full eggs, 5 slices of regular bacon, 2oz of cheese, x1 tbs flax seed oil

Meal 2 10:00am - 3oz raw almonds

Meal 3 12:00 - 1 can of tuna in water, 2 tbs. Mayonnaise

Meal 4 3pm - Protein shake made with water x2 scoops of whey isolate

Meal 5 6pm - 5oz Salmon with half a plate of broccoli to help with digestion

Meal 6 8pm Protein shake made with water with x2 scoops of whey, x1 tbs of flax seed oil

{Pre & post workout shakes consisting the same x2 scoops whey, I add a banana as well pre and post causing an insulin spike.}

I run this for 2 - 3 days MAX, then its followed by 1 day only of carb loading, then we start the cycle again.

Heres the carb load day diet:

Meal 1 8am - 4 egg whites, 1.5 cup of porrage oats made with water. 1/2 cup of raisens, 1 banana, important add cinnamon to porrage oats!

Meal 2 10am - 1 cup of apple sauce, 10 fresh apricots

Meal 3 12pm - 6 oz pasta sauce, 4oz pasta mixed with x1 chicken breast diced

Meal 4 3pm Protein shake same as above

Meal 5 6pm salmon with half plate of broccoli

Meal 6 protein shake same as above

{pre & post workout - x2 scoops whey with water x1 bannana pre and post, 90mins after training 1 cup of porrage oats made with water and cinnamon.}

This diet allows you to build quality muscle and become lean at the same time, you can either run x2 days of low carb followed by the carb load day of x3 days of low carb followed by a high carb day.

On your high carb day you will feel alittle loated due to the carbs, it will soon pass. The weight will strip off you in no time. :bounce:


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

adamh165 said:


> how will go about bs'ing them and how will i get it free , the first doctor i can trust, he saved my dad from being crippled in a wheelchair as he spotted my dads trapped nerve and saved him, i trust him in what he says but what he says is too frequent for doctors and i want something done .
> 
> thanks pumpingiron at least you know what im going through


I just went to the doctors and told him it was causing me distress and I'd become reclusive because of it. Which is partly true, some activities I wouldn't dare do like swimming where I have to take top off etc, it just looks wrong. He told me to wait 6 month and come back if I still felt the same. So I did just that and he said he would get me a referral to the hospital. You basically gotta let them know that its affecting your way of life which is causing stress / mental problems and they will most likely grant you the op for free.


----------

